
Airtable – Organize Anything - pknerd
https://airtable.com/
======
joantune
I like this, it's like Spreadsheets++

After you get enough traction and start to squeeze out patterns of the usages
that you see, it would be great to further enhance the product with
visualizations etc tailored to those

